# Lap appy and Lap Meckels Diverticulectomy



## landv (Jun 28, 2012)

My doctor performed Lap appy and Lap Meckels Diverticulectomy. Does anyone have any suggestions for CPT codes. I know the appy is 44970 but what about the Meckels Diverticulectomy? Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## syllingk (Jun 28, 2012)

44800 is for excision of a Meckel's diverticulum but I think it is an open procedure. You are probably going to go with a straight up resection of the intestine, depending on where it is and if they did an anastomosis will be the code selection. Sorry. Not enough info to go on to give you a specific code. That will probably be the larger of the two surgeries so then I would use the add on code for the appy-done at time of other procedure for indicated purpose.


----------



## landv (Jun 28, 2012)

*sorry, here is the op note that explains....*

The appendix appeared grossly normal.  There was a moderate amount
of serous fluid in the pelvis.  I then ran the bowel retrograde from the
ileocecal valve proximally and identified what appeared consistent with a
Meckel's diverticulum.  There seemed to be some inflammatory change.  I then
divided the mesentery to this Meckel's which was rather large and broad-based.
I divided the mesentery with hemoclips.  I then divided the Meckel's
diverticulum with a GIA stapler.  It was placed in an Endopouch and removed
through the suprapubic port.


----------

